# Home made yak push pole.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

With the StandNFish system I only sit down when I need to paddle a way over deep water. I used my paddle to pole with most of the time but I would have destroyed it pretty quickly poling in Oysters and rocks. I tried my stake out pole and it stuck in gummy mud badly which created a problem.

I decided I needed a dedicated push pole and soon found out I didn't want to buy one due to price.

Here is how I built my own. I used the rag mop holder from an old rag mop for the foot. It is made of fiber filled nylon and super strong. (Looks a lot like a regular push pole foot, doesn't it?) 









The top end is a PVC Tee, some short pieces of 1" PVC pipe and 2 1" caps. The shaft of the pole is light wall 1" PVC with a piece of very light aluminum tubing inside.










The whole shebang is about 90" long. All parts were scrap other than a few PVC fittings. I might have $3 in it.

I used it this morning and it works like a champ.

I sit on top of the StandNFish rather than leaning against it. I saw lots of fish this morning that I would not have seen from a regular paddling position. I can pole with one hand when it is calm or when going down wind. I need to work on going up wind/current.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got almost the exact same thing hanging in my shed for the same purpose. I also take the head off sometimes and use it to anchor myself on a bar by sticking in through a scupper hole and stabbing it into the mud.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Ken... ANOTHER GREAT idea... :letsdrink


----------

